# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Kompai, robot to assist seniors and dependent persons at home, Robosoft, Bidart, France

## Airicist

Contributors:

KOMPAÏ Robotics

Robosoft

Home page - kompairobotics.com/robot-kompai

Playlist "Kompaï, my robot companion"

----------


## Airicist

See Kompai R&D first field trials 

 Uploaded on Mar 8, 2010




> In this video done late February 2010, we show the first contact between Kompai R&D and a senior at Broca Hospital, in Paris. The results shown here have be obtained only after a few minutes of training (see the first sequence).

----------


## Airicist

MOBISERV Technical Trials

 Published on Oct 7, 2013




> This video shows some of features of the integrated Mobiserv system for assistive care robotics. These features include nutrition and hydration detection, emotion detection, activity monitoring and fall detection. Combined together these different components are main parts of a fully integrated robotic care solution.

----------


## Airicist

Kompai, my robot companion, introduces himself !

Published on Nov 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Kompai, my robot companion, introduces himself ! 

Published on Mar 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

First views of Kompai-2

Published on Sep 18, 2015




> This short video shows the main features of Kompai-2, the new generation of Kompai robot which improves the level of comfort and independence of frail or vulnerable people at home or in institutions.
> AVAILABLE Q1 2016

----------


## Airicist

Very first wheel turns of Kompai-2

Dec 24th, 2015 




> Kompai-2 is starting its life, very first wheel turns in our Lab, trained by Kompai-1.
> We wish Kompai-2 a wonderful life, and thank all of those who contributed to this great achievement. Still much work to do ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "KOMPAÏ Robotics releases robot designed for information, walking assistance"

by Eugene Demaitre
March 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

MARIO, a social robot in the hospital

Jan 8, 2020

----------

